# "I don't carry a gun..."



## KenpoTex (Jan 4, 2008)

(found this on another forum and thought I'd pass it on)
------------------------------------------------------

I don't carry a gun to kill people. 
I carry a gun tokeep from being killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people.
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid.
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the
world.

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil.
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see
the evil in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government.
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of
government.

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry.
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest
of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared.

I don't carry a gun because my sex organs are too
small.
I carry a gun because I want to continue to use those
sex organs for the purpose for which they were
intended for a good long time to come.

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone.
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age
in my bed,and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow
afternoon.

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I
want to be a cowboy.

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man. 
I carry a gun because real men know how to take care of
themselves and the ones they love.

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate.
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed
thugs, I am inadequate.

I don't carry a gun because I love it.
*I carry a gun because I love life and the people who*
*make it meaningful to me.*


----------



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2008)

Love it!!  Thanks!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 4, 2008)

Might just have to save that one.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 4, 2008)

*That is a darn good post.*


----------



## searcher (Jan 4, 2008)

Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 5, 2008)

Great writting.
To me it sounds like something that would be said by a true alpha.
:ubercool:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

Great find.  In the same vein, 

'Serenity', a member at 1911Forum.com on 06-28-2007 wrote this:


> I was thinking the other day, not about the rabidly anti-gun forces and how to reach them (they are pretty much a lost cause) but about how much could possibly be done if the more or less apathetic non-gun crowd could be reached and educated. So I came up with 10 things Id like non-gun people to know about most CWP holders...
> 
> Theres a lot of misinformation out there these days about people who have chosen to exercise their right to carry a concealed weapon according to the provisions made by state governments.
> 
> ...


Source - http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=176240


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2008)

All I can say is that well written positions such as those espoused in this thread should go a long way towards countering many of the myths of "Gun-toting Wannabe's" that the 'Anti' lobby often like to purvey.

I don't know where it was that preparedness to deal with a bad situation became an evil .


----------

